
Dell launched sweeping update of its Latitude, Precision business laptop lines - close04
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/dell-launched-sweeping-update-of-its-latitude-precision-business-laptop-lines
======
close04
Still no AMD options in case anybody was wondering. I've heard several
explanations circulating on the internet, some from purported people "in the
know", like Intel or OEM employees.

\- OEMs assume Ryzen was a fluke and don't trust that AMD can maintain the
position so they'll wait "1-2 more years" \- they've been offering great
performance at lower price points for ~4 years now, enough time to make a
decision.

\- 2nd gen. Ryzen "failed ISV certifications" so it can't be delivered in
workstations lines, even if some of those very lines ended up having i5+iGPU
based models - no comment.

\- It's so expensive to design a new model based on AMD that it doesn't make
sense for OEMs - no comment.

\- Thunderbolt controller comes for free with Intel chipsets but has to be
payed for with AMD - it's an $8 chip presumably on laptops costing thousands.

